# Looking for Suggestions



## koppazee (Mar 11, 2011)

I am a US citizen residing in France. I now have compiled all my tax documents to file both the US and New York State required filings. Having spoken to both the IRS and NYS I was told what forms are needed for filing. I earned less than the $90,000 threshold and expect a refund which will later be passed along to France.

Can anyone please suggest a online service that I can just simply do both filings at the same time with ease? Are there any free ones that make it fairly simple? In the past I have used Turbo Tax but I am aware there are issues with it as to addresses and quite frankly, why pay for it if I can have the ability for less or free. 

Thanks very much for both your time and suggestions. Warm regard!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I would recommend TaxAct. You can use their online system or download the software to your own computer for free. (After all the revelations about the NSA, some of us are wary of leaving our tax information "in the cloud" - especially those of us who like to run "what if" scenarios.)

They claim on the website that you can e-file for free, though last year I tried and failed. Maybe this year it'll work out better. But worst possible case, you can print off your forms when you're done (for free) and mail them in yourself - which is what I wind up doing.

Don't use the IRS Free e-file site - go directly to the TaxAct site. The program is rated almost identical to TurboTax. The only trick is that if you want to download the software, you have to register and for the "state" you have to put US Military - Europe, however, once you're into the program, anywhere they ask for your address or state, there is a choice for "Foreign" which gives you a separate little form to use to handle a "foreign" address.

How come you still have to file a state return? You're on your second year here now, aren't you? Or are you filing a NR return?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## koppazee (Mar 11, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> I would recommend TaxAct. You can use their online system or download the software to your own computer for free. (After all the revelations about the NSA, some of us are wary of leaving our tax information "in the cloud" - especially those of us who like to run "what if" scenarios.) They claim on the website that you can e-file for free, though last year I tried and failed. Maybe this year it'll work out better. But worst possible case, you can print off your forms when you're done (for free) and mail them in yourself - which is what I wind up doing. Don't use the IRS Free e-file site - go directly to the TaxAct site. The program is rated almost identical to TurboTax. The only trick is that if you want to download the software, you have to register and for the "state" you have to put US Military - Europe, however, once you're into the program, anywhere they ask for your address or state, there is a choice for "Foreign" which gives you a separate little form to use to handle a "foreign" address. How come you still have to file a state return? You're on your second year here now, aren't you? Or are you filing a NR return? Cheers, Bev


Thanks Bev for your quick reply. My NY employer refuses after all this time to change my address to a French address based upon the input of their accountant. I do have a NY address and based upon a very open and honest discussion with the NYS Department of Taxation and Finance, I can have all of my NYC & NYS taxes refunded to me, which of course along with the Federal refund will be turned over to France (along with extra money). This is my third year here. 

Honestly, between the 37% difference in the exchange rate, the taxes that are to be paid plus back stateside and the percentage I must pay to our US bank's corresponding bank here, the loss is so large that continuing this might not be worth it BUT I love my job, the huge flexibility and the challenges it presents (ironing out operational issues, telling the Chinese about the junk they produce and ship to us and charging them back thousands of dollars at a time) that it is difficult for me to say goodbye to this job. The ownership seem to love me and keep adding to my responsibilities. My hope is to find a good opportunity here and still work for the US company in my spare time (possibly during my commute as everything I do is PC based). Thanks again for the info. I will look at it tomorrow morning. Warm regards!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Interesting to hear about your NY State issues. I have a friend here who has somewhat the same situation - and is planning on filing NR (in a different state) to get her state taxes back. Ideally, what you probably want to do is to work on a "consulting" basis - setting up your own business here in France and billing your "employer" for your work, with no withholdings. But there are lots of reasons why US employers resist this approach.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## koppazee (Mar 11, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Interesting to hear about your NY State issues. I have a friend here who has somewhat the same situation - and is planning on filing NR (in a different state) to get her state taxes back. Ideally, what you probably want to do is to work on a "consulting" basis - setting up your own business here in France and billing your "employer" for your work, with no withholdings. But there are lots of reasons why US employers resist this approach. Cheers, Bev


I am filing as a non resident. I did discuss with my employer the 1099 route and they absolutely refuse to consider this. I have been fighting with them for a raise for over a year and they refuse to do this at this time. It keeps getting put off by them. Their response is just to give me more responsibility which translates into more hours thus more money..More of a ultimate loss for me.

The bottom line is to find a real job here and simply tender my resignation from NY and with all the responsibility I have now plus more to come over the next two weeks, they will be forced to place this work over several staff members already drowning or hire someone else to take my place. We let 1/3 of the staff go last year due to slow business. At that point, they will give me what I want or incur a huge investment of time, training and the cost of benefits to a new hire. Thanks again and warm regards!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, on a 1099 basis, they should be (and they know this) paying you considerably more than your "salary" amount. Because they would then get out of paying the employer's side of FICA and whatever else, and you would have to pay your own social insurances and expenses (supplies, office space, etc.) - I've seen some calculations show that you really should be getting 50 to 100% more as a contractor than as an employee. 

But having a contractor is like a red flag to the IRS, so basically they are saving their own butts. Good luck with the job search - it's really rough out there at the moment.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Have you tried changing your U.S. mailing address to another U.S. mailing address?


----------



## koppazee (Mar 11, 2011)

BBCWatcher said:


> Have you tried changing your U.S. mailing address to another U.S. mailing address?


Why would I want to change my address to another US address when I live in France? Sorry, I don't understand your question. Regards


----------

